# Smoked 'n Sous Vide Venison Summer Sausage



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Did an experiment on some summer sausage and was very pleased with the results. Used 2 pounds of ground venison, 1 pound of ground pork and then added garlic summer sausage seasoning and cure #1 weighed out for 3 pounds of meat, gave it all a good mix and let it set overnight in the fridge. The next day stuffed the meat mix into 2 fibrous casings and into the smoker at 110° for an hour with no smoke, then bumped the heat to 130° and started applying smoke. Smoked with a combination of hickory and apple pellets in the Maze smoker for 3 hours.


-----

Then placed the summer sausage separately into vacuum sealed bags and into a sous vide set at 155° for 3 hours.


-----


-----

After the sous vide the summer sausage was placed in a cold water bath and then refrigerated overnight.



The summer sausage turned out excellent, the texture and flavor were perfect!


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very Nice......


----------

